# Booooommmm From Tobacman



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I got blown away by Tobacmaon. Paul has been trowing out some awesome bombs. He was in charge of the mass bombing of Smokenj - Great work.
Thaks Paul for the Great bomb. 

Peace


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

great hit... looks tasty


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

nice hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...they look mighty tasty!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy frijolies! Now that's a selection!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow top notch bomb
:dribble:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit dude


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is one delicious hit.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Paul is a great BOTL


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

nice selection


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Dang - Paul is layin the smack down on a lot of "innocent" members these days. Nice job bro!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Paul is a great BOTL


Got that right!!! Nice job Paul!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WTG Paul


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Someone does not know how to count. The note says couple of smokes. Congrats on the hit.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit! Paul's a class act!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

tobacmon aka tatslappmon strikes again, nice hit


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What a lineup!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice selection of smokes there :biggrin:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice hit - those are some good sticks....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Top notch send out Paul!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Baba, you been hit by a great BOTL!! Nice selection Paul!! :redface:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice....Very nice


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice I have 3 out of 5 in my humi great sticks enjoy


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Just so everyone understands baba started this --I just wanted to say thank you--Not putting salt on the cut--O K BILL!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good hit!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice hit...enjoy them fine smokes


----------

